# Review: MSI Wind U100



## amitava82 (Nov 15, 2008)

*nov15.imgshare.us/P28.jpg



> Finally I received my white U100 6 cell MSI Wind. I wanted to have a office computer which is small, light and has long battery life. My G50V is too big and heavy to carry around. So, I ordered a Wind hoping that it would be perfect for my office work since I don’t need powerful system.
> 
> So, I opened the box and when I saw this baby, I was like WTF? This thing is freaking small! I never thought 10 inch would be THIS small. Now I wonder how small 7 inch eeepc would be. I doubt I can work on this small screen for 10 hours everyday. Screen is ridiculously small. I wish it had end-to-end 1280*800 screen.
> 
> ...



More Pictures and Size comparison


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 15, 2008)

You forgot to tell us the most important thing ever. What is the cost ?


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 15, 2008)

I didn't tell because it won't matter for most of you.. lol


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 16, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> I didn't tell because it won't matter for most of you.. lol


Hey, can't curiousity be satisfied ? 

PS: Just so that you may know, my first computer was an old TwinHead i486 laptop made in 1991 (or 1992) and it had a tiny 10" screen on which I used to play Doom, my favourite game.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 16, 2008)

Ya whats the price?


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 16, 2008)

good review.me too planning to buy a umpc next fall.have asus,msi and hp in mind.lets see whose's is better then


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 16, 2008)

OK, It costs $450 at ebay. Minus 25% from Live Search Cash back.


----------



## vish786 (Nov 16, 2008)

was waiting for the review. thanks.

from pic white k/b looks weird.


----------

